# issue wih upgrading 12.0-ALPHA8 to 12.0-ALPHA9



## golpemortal (Oct 14, 2018)

hope some of you can shed some light on this issues as I wanted to test Freebsd 12.

I when I tried to upgrade to 12-ALPHA9 I get this error

# freebsd-update -r 12.0-ALPHA9 upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

upon getting more information I get this


freebsd-update -v debug fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update5.freebsd.org/12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

then


# fetch -vvv http://update5.freebsd.org/12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl
scheme:   "http"
user:     ""
password: ""
host:     "update5.freebsd.org"
port:     "0"
document: "/12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl"
---> update5.freebsd.org:80
resolving server address: update5.freebsd.org:80
requesting http://update5.freebsd.org/12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl
>>> GET /12.0-ALPHA8/amd64/pub.ssl HTTP/1.1
>>> Host: update5.freebsd.org
>>> Accept: */*
>>> User-Agent: fetch libfetch/2.0
>>> Connection: close
>>>
<<< HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
<<< Date: Sun, 14 Oct 2018 18:03:38 GMT
<<< Server: Apache/2.2.16 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8n DAV/2
<<< Content-Length: 223
<<< Connection: close
content length: [223]
<<< Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<<<
offset 0, length -1, size -1, clength 223


I can not fetch pub.ssl file. may be I doing it wrong or it may be another way on doing this that I dont know of.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2018)

Easy: FreeBSD 12, aka CURRENT, is a developer snapshot and not supported through freebsd-update. The only way to install it is either grabbing and building from source code or grabbing a binary release medium (install CD or such).

Be warned though: CURRENT is bleeding edge, there is no guarantee what so ever that it will even run or install and it's best only used by people who are familiar with all this. Its main use is for the community to help find bugs (and if possible fix them). Also: because of this unstable nature it's also offtopic on these forums.

So IMO you might want to reconsider. Or use a VM of some sort to test.

(edit): Or wait for 12 to be officially released, at that point it will also be supported through freebsd-update.


----------



## golpemortal (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks ShelLuser,

   I have it installed on my Lenovo Y70-70 i7-4720HQ gamer laptop with Mate Desktop... I will wait for a bit and install RC 12.0 from disc...


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 15, 2018)

There was problems updating SSL between Alpha8 and Alpha9.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2018-October/071581.html
FreeBSD 12 is set to go into BETA this week if all goes well.
My guess is we will see another Alpha build. Putting SSL 1.1.1 in at Alpha9 was rather late.
Especially for something so important.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 16, 2018)

The change to OpenSSL111 was because upstream decided to deprecate the previous version earlier than what was expected/normal, which in practice would lead 12R to have an EOL OpenSSL in base about a couple of years before 12R become EOL itself.


----------

